# Aster B-Shay ?



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello MLS profis,
is there at Diamondhead the B-shay presented and price/delivery known?
Thanks for info and greetings
derPeter


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - according to Mr Pullen of Aster UK the Alishan Type B Shay WILL be at DH. Price here in UK is pretty much decided, but of course, that won't apply wherever you are. 

Like most Aster models, it's going to be a bargain at whatever price they set - axle-driven feed pump, gas-fired, extended gas-line connection for off-loco gas supply, and that gorgeous three-cylinder engine thrashing away on the side. 

Shays - don't ya just love 'em? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse restoration Fund


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, so we will wait until this secret box will be opened..
Yes i love the shays/geared locos, i have the 6-axle #12 G.C.&E.R. (Grand Cass Scenic RR?)
Greetings from derPeter


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Of all my regular customers I have only sold one.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 20 Jan 2011 09:12 PM 
Of all my regular customers I have only sold one. 


Dear Mr Pantages - frankly, I'm surprised. Right now it's top of my 'wants' list', but sadly it's also top of my 'can't afford' list. Having been off defending the West in various places [albeit with the help of a few pals], I missed out on the first Alishan Shay. It is an absolute jewel of the model that I really should sell my last remaining kidney to afford....sigh.

That's my trouble - millionnaire aspirations with pauper funds. Like my old Rabbi used to say, 'My boy, when you are a millionnaire you can pretend to be a beggar, but when you are a beggar you can't pretend to be a millionnaire...' 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dan, 
I'm surprised you sold any at all. 
Who would buy a 1/22.5 scale Shay(interesting that the 'original' one was shown as 1/28 in the original literature that I have) at $3,500US, when the Accucraft 3 cylinder in 1/20.3 costs $1,800US. 
They are both butane, so no difference there. 
I would think that there is more rolling stock available in 1/20.3, but maybe I'm wrong there ,not being a narrow gauge person. 
I guess that the Aster comes to you in pieces (kit), so you have the fun of putting it together for the extra money. 
I have seen lots of Accucraft Shays run very nicely, so I'm not sure that the Aster will run much better. 
Maybe it's better quality, I guess we will hear from someone. 
So, I am really surprised that Aster did re-introduce it, especially as a gas fired morel and not try to appeal to the 'alcohol' market. 
Again, my guess is that the narrow gauge market is ALL gas these days. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

For those interested in the new Shay here are a few details from Jim's excellent site - http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/ 

Type B 28-ton Shay - 

Scale - 1:22.5 
Size - 435x97x145mm 
Weight - 7.7 lbs 
Three cylinders - 9mm bore x 10mm stroke 
Boiler capacity - 150cc 

For those still here, this was the old Shay, again from Jim's roster - 

Scale - 1:22.5 
Size - 435x97x143mm 
Weight - 7.7lbs 
Three cylinders - 8.5mm bore x10mm stroke 
Boiler Capacity - 140cc 

Not a lot of difference then, apart from the gas-firing and all the extra doo-dads to make life a little easier. 

My AccuCraft three-cylinder Mich-Cal Shay has three Ruby cylinders stacked up side-by-side and simple piston valves with a simple reversing block, and the Aster has the usual exquisite Stephenson-valve geared jewel-like engine. So Aster's new baby might be thought of as expensive but sheer quality shines through all over it. 

My AccuCraft is the Chevy and the Aster is the Mercedes-Benz. Both are locos, just that one is appreciably a superior product. 

My $0.02 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well there we have it.
Accucraft must be built is the USA, and Aster in Germany!
I know what you are trying to explain Tac, but in the end they both run.
I don't know if they have changed the gearing on it, but my Aster American Shay number 7 seems to reach 100 scale mph!
Anyone know is they have lowered the gear ratios?
As you can see from the attached original information sheet (it shows 1/28 scale) the gears were 2:1 ratio.
I guess that I could count the teeth on the Southern Steam, or Aster Japan site, but can't be bothered. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

So Aster's new baby might be thought of as expensive but sheer quality shines through all over it 

But did you see how they mounted the axle pump? You have GOT to be kidding me!! Hang on to your Accucraft Tac!  

Keith


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes Keith, Mickey Mouse comes to mind! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Post deleted.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac? You OK over there??


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to see that a number of folks have already condemned the New Aster Shay without even having seen it. I'm at Diamondhead and I have run this locomotive. The engine is a good runner and is a jewel in construction. By necessity, the engine does have a horizontal axle pump attached to a truck, but it does do the job. Handsome is as handsome does. 

You really should give this locomotive a fair review. This shay is brand new and is a production model. I think, like most engines, it will benefit from some extended break-in time, but it ran reasonably at slow speed with some very modest jerkiness. At slightly faster speeds - but not supersonic ones - the engine does smooth out nicely. We did not have a good load for the engine, so runs with a decent load could result in even more prototypical operation. 

I hope that others who have seen the model in the brass and watched it run will give their objective opinions soon. 

Happy steaming, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 22 Jan 2011 10:23 AM 
Tac? You OK over there?? 

Yup, thanks, Keith.

Just dandy.

tac


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ross, 
I'm sure that this will be a true Aster model. 
Can you find out what the gear ratio is please. 
Just curious whether they have lowered it from the original. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it too. Typical Aster quality with a true replication of the proper valve gear. The cheaper Shays do not compare, other then that they both run on butane.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 22 Jan 2011 05:59 PM 
Ross, 
I'm sure that this will be a true Aster model. 
Can you find out what the gear ratio is please. 
Just curious whether they have lowered it from the original. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
David
I do not think so. When Ryan and I were at Aster this past summer we had a indepth conversion about the engine along with the upcoming improvement but the gear ratio was going to go unchanged.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 21 Jan 2011 04:37 PM 
So Aster's new baby might be thought of as expensive but sheer quality shines through all over it 

But did you see how they mounted the axle pump? You have GOT to be kidding me!! Hang on to your Accucraft Tac!  

Keith There is nothing wrong with the setup of the axle pump. It is the same of the Aster Western Maryland 3 truck Shay and it works well. Originally it was discussed that it be driven off of the crankshaft, but I think that there are some spacial limitations on the engine to allow that to occur.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure the axle pump works just fine Charles, it was the way they mounted it that made me shake my head. They go to all that trouble to engineer such a gorgeous engine with correct valve gear, then crudely bolt that in what looks like a complete afterthought. I'm guessing it was not designed by the same person(s) that designed the original locomotive. I would have thought they could have driven one off the crankshaft somewhere near the engine or found some other way to hide it. Anyway...my intention wasn't to put down the locomotive, just thought that stuck out like a sore thumb. I have had a lot of caffeine lately.... 

Keith


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember that this engine is, at it's heart, a re-release of the original Alishan Class B shay from 1977, with a redesign of the original 3 cylinder motor for longevity and reliability, and the conversion to Gas firing being the notable changes (along with some new bodywork). 

Having the axle pump meant that it had to be adapted onto the existing frame., and mounting it to the truck is certainly an economic and simplistic way to go. Having seen the model in it's prototype stages this past summer, I can say it will live up to the heritage and namesake. This is also a prototype photograph that is pictured, I doubt the brass eccentric for the pump will remain there and am willing to be t the production models look slightly different underneath. 

Seems more than adequate enough and hopefully the new 3 cylinder steam motor will be offered as an optional part for those who have anemic '77 class B shays I have one here awaiting such a rejuvenation as the original's have an aluminum/bronze/brass hybrid cylinder/valve chest arrangement.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles / Ryan - It seems that YouTube has changed the default HTML format for embeding their videos from the old object/embed code to the iframe type code and currently the iframe code is incompatible with the MLS software. That's why your attempts at including videos in your replies as of late haven't been successful.

There is however a check box on the YouTube page labeled "Use old embed code" make sure that you check that and then check the text box where you copy the HTML code from starts with the "object" element and not the "iframe" element.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

SteveC
Thanks, I was unaware of the change and the option necessary to deal with Youtube format.



As to the new Shay....function over form in some aspects vs. having only a water filler valve on other similar models. My hope when introduced to the prototype was for gearing ratio change but a day late and dollar short (as for as I know)...but neither is a deal breaker for those interested. One could change the gear ratio and/or axle pump location.




The video shows it performing well....

Aster B1 Shay

Though it is not too often I see Hans with NG power!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice video, if a trifle short and dark...any chance of more light and duration, please? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Founder and sole member of the East Anglian AccuCraft Supporters' Guild


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello MLS members,
may i do a resumee, now is end of 23.th Jan. Diamondhead meeting officially finished (16. - 22.1.) and what we have, is some short video from the "darkside"
-no Aster prospect
-no price
-no delivery proposal
my impression is very poor of this pronounced "presentation"
greetings from derPeter


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

DerPeter
Did you read through this post?
Have you visited Southern Steam Trains?

Alison Shay

Have you inquired with any Aster dealers? Dan Pantages is on line with MLS

All the videos for DH had a light henderance...

So, if you are that displeased Asterthen move on or purchase Accucraft as those are the mass produced choices. 


Finally, for a better presentation should have been at DH or await to see on first hand with a dealer or follow hobbyists. Aster does not sponsor any formal release other than through dealers. No difference than Accucraft and the Forney as to website, flyers or video (though that have gone lately to some footage of CP Hudson and T-1 produced by others).


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Charles,
yes, i looked to Aster/Jp, Aster/USA, Southern Steam, Sun Valley etc. and what i did not found, was my simple 2 questions from 1. posting.
When i buy a vacuum cleaner, i have the same simple question - what costs, when you can deliver? Thats all
Greetings from Peter


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Since it seems a lot of folks are interested, I'll try to share what I know based on the latest questions. Peter, the shay is available now -- the one shown at Diamondhead was a production model. The price I was quoted was US $3,400 but you will need to confirm that price with your local dealer. 

Charles, the assembly directions were there but no specs. Since he doesn't regularly frequent this forum, I'll double check with Hans and get the specs on the drive ratio and get the information posted. As for the comment suggesting driving the axle pump from the crankshaft, if you saw the scale shape, size and construction of the crank you'd see that there was no room to attach a non-scale pump drive. In operation, the pump is able to maintain the water level just fine. One important difference between this model and the old Alisan Shay is that this model has all brass construction. The old model had die cast axle bearings and die cast cylinders with integral steam chests.

We did discover that the new shay spits too much steam oil if you use too light a steam oil. With a 480 weight steam oil, the spitting stops.

I should mention that the last timed run Saturday was about 20 minutes on a fill of butane. The loco comes with an auxiliary pipe and fitting that is attached to the rear beam that allows the attachment of the utility car so that you can have more gas and longer runs. The run that was done last night had the shay hauling a load of about 8 AMS log cars and a Westside caboose. There was no jerkiness to the loco's operation and the shay handled the load fine. Speeds were nice and slow but maybe not as slow as some of the Accucraft models. Keep in mind that this loco was not really broken in yet. 

I hope this answers a lot of the questions. And before anybody asks, no I'm not a spokesman for Aster. I'm just a fellow live steamer who had a chance to see and run the model, and Hans and I ride to DH together. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross
Thanks for the further updates.

Peter
I was not trying to be a smart *** but Ross and the prior post in this thread confirmed the price along with Aster JPN/Southern Steam Trains, Aster USA website:

buy a 1/22.5 scale Shay(interesting that the 'original' one was shown as 1/28 in the original literature that I have) at *$3,500US *and availability in Jan 2011:


Aster USA


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Charles, that must simply have been a misprint - probably because the scale of the 'original' Alishan Shay was 1:23, and '3' looks a lot like '8'... Someone simply typed 1:28 instead... perhaps also influenced by the scale of 'Reno' (which indeed IS 1:28)? I believe the scale of the re-released, 'new' Shay is identical to that of the 'original' Shay. Best, [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for this info Mr. Schlabach, but please dont kick me out of this forum when i have my very very last question to this Aster price-riddle: 
-was the 3.400.-$ price for the RTR-loco or is it for the kit ? ;-)
Thank you for your patience and greetings
derPeter


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

derPeter, 
My local dealer gave me that price as for the KIT. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 23 Jan 2011 07:22 PM 
One important difference between this model and the old Alisan Shay is that this model has all brass construction. The old model had die cast axle bearings and die cast cylinders with integral steam chests.


Ross Schlabach 


Ross,
Very interesting. 
Now, does the kit come with the cylinders, pistons and 'bits' all in pieces, or like the original pre-assembled as a unit.
Of course, I believe that the original just used the Aster marine engine which is why it was supplied that way, but I was not aware as to it's construction as have never needed to do anything with it.
That would be a fun 'engine' to assemble with the 'automotive' type crank etc..
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
The Shay is sold in four 'stages' 1) raw kit, 2) pre-assembled crank kit, 3) engine assembled kit, 4) completed. The relative prices are as follows 1) 76%, 2) 82%, 3) 91%, 4) 100%. Best wishes from 33km away from the Shays, Zubi


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Zubi, 
So assuming that the kit price quoted is #1 - Raw Kit at $3,400, then #2 - Kit with pre-assembled crank is $3,669, the #3 - Kit with engine assembled is $4071 and the #4 - Ready to Run will be $4474. 
I wonder if Aster has made so many of each type, or will they 'custom make' your 'kit' for you? 
It would be hard to know how many of each to make i would think. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

We checked the gear ratio at Diamondhead using a visual shaft vs wheel rotations and came up with about 2.2:1 plus or minus. After clearing a restricted fuel line or jet the engine steamed well. I don't enjoying watching paint dry or grass growing but to me it can be operated at a painfully slow speed....


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Zubi may be correct about the kit being available in different, but Hans made no mention of that but said the price as a kit was $3,400 US. And yes, that price is for a kit with a totally unbuilt engine - crank in pieces too. Incidentally, the engine is well built with bushings on major wear parts and full operating prototypical valve gear. The valve gear reverses smoothly in response to the reverser. To me, the loco appears to be a jewel of construction. The crank is made in several pieces to be assembled around the bearings in a similar fashion to the old Prosche 4 cams that had roller bearings. The main bearing portions of the crank are pre-ground with flats for the set screws so that the crank ends up with all journals properly aligned when finished. The steam chests are separate and slide valves can be lapped in as per normal Aster practice. 

One person noted pushed the engine (dead) along the table, and as the wheels turned, the crank and mechanism spun and moved accordingly. I've never seen a shay do that before. Of course, I wouldn't expect any shay to do that if the cylinders had any condensate in them. 

For kit bashers and others, do be aware that as a Japanese prototype engine, it mirrors the full-scale on which it is patterned. That means no bell and many of the other things frequently seen on American shays will be absent. Sounds like a great opportunity for a kit bash! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I know what would be 'bashed' if I bought this $4000+ model, and it sure as h&ll wouldn't be the locomotive. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Ross, strictly speaking Taiwanese, although the Alishan Forest Railway was constructed by the Japanese. Of the 20 Shays the line employed only one engine came from Japan from the Kiso railway, but to my knowledge this was a smaller two cylinder 18 ton engine. In any case, all these Shays were Lima made, of course. Best, Zubi


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 25 Jan 2011 07:53 AM 
I know what would be 'bashed' if I bought this $4000+ model, and it sure as h&ll wouldn't be the locomotive. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

One must be somewhat careful referring to someone from Taiwan as Chinese... ancestry aside, it is much like calling someone from Ireland, Northern Ireland or Scotland, "English". There are those that take umbrage at such ethnic faux pas.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 25 Jan 2011 07:39 AM 

For kit bashers and others, do be aware that as a Japanese prototype engine, it mirrors the full-scale on which it is patterned. That means no bell and many of the other things frequently seen on American shays will be absent. Sounds like a great opportunity for a kit bash! 

Ross Schlabach 
Now, that brings up another possibility!
In 1977, the original Alishan Shay was created, and 1350 built by Aster.
In 1979 Aster released the 'Americanised' version WITH bell etc. as loco number 7.
No idea how many, but over 100 were built.
I couldn't find this on Jim Pitts site.
I wonder if Aster actually took some of the 1350 Alishan Shays, and modified them.
Anyone know?
Anyway, I was wondering if in 2013 there will be a release of the NEW Americanised version?
I kind of doubt it, but you never know.


Hans might like the idea.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 25 Jan 2011 09:17 AM 
Posted By tacfoley on 25 Jan 2011 07:53 AM 
I know what would be 'bashed' if I bought this $4000+ model, and it sure as h&ll wouldn't be the locomotive. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

One must be somewhat careful referring to someone from Taiwan as Chinese... ancestry aside, it is much like calling someone from Ireland, Northern Ireland or Scotland, "English". There are those that take umbrage at such ethnic faux pas.



Sir - until a poster from the Republic of China complains about being referred to as Chinese on this site, my full and abject apology will have to wait.

If, on the other hand, that person is _you_, then I DO offer you my full and abject apology.

è¢«æŽ¨å´‡çš„å'Œå�-å°Šæ•¬çš„å…ˆç"Ÿ-ï¼Œç›´åˆ°æˆ'è§€å¯Ÿè‡ºç�£çš„ä¸€å€‹æ†¤æ€'å…¬æ°'å®£å'Šä»–å¼·çš„å��å°�æˆ'çš„å´-ä½�çš„é€™å€‹è«–å£‡çš„ï¼Œæ‰€æœ‰é�"æ­‰å°‡å¿…é ˆç­‰å¾…ã€‚ å�Œæ™‚ï¼Œå¦‚æžœé‚£å€‹äººæ˜¯æ‚¨ï¼Œæˆ'è¬™é�œåœ°è‡´ä»¥å°�æ‚¨æˆ'ä¸�å¹¸çš„é�"æ­‰ã€‚



tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 25 Jan 2011 10:00 AM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 25 Jan 2011 09:17 AM 
Posted By tacfoley on 25 Jan 2011 07:53 AM 
I know what would be 'bashed' if I bought this $4000+ model, and it sure as h&ll wouldn't be the locomotive. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

One must be somewhat careful referring to someone from Taiwan as Chinese... ancestry aside, it is much like calling someone from Ireland, Northern Ireland or Scotland, "English". There are those that take umbrage at such ethnic faux pas.



Sir - until a poster from the Republic of China complains about being referred to as Chinese on this site, my full and abject apology will have to wait.

If, on the other hand, that person is _you_, then I DO offer you my full and abject apology.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund

No offense to me. I'm a mutt... Father was primarily Scot and German and Mom was Irish and Scot. Sorry I did not notice that you edited your missive to remove the comment about Taiwan and Chinese before I replied.

I had a good friend that was always quick to correct anyone that referred to him as Chinese, that he was from Taiwan. I always thought it was funny, since he belonged to a Christian Church group known as the Chinese Fellowship. It was comprised of exchange students from several schools in the Eastern Iowa and Western Illinois area. Although the group was primarily composed of exchange students from China and Taiwan, it also included at that time, some Japanese and Korean as well as a couple of Vietnamese and one Tibetan.

I don't think any of them fully recognized the inability of us "westerners" to tell the difference in their origins by facial features or accents.

Silly story time: My friend invited me one time to accompany the Fellowship on one of their forays into the countryside on a visit to Galena, Illinois, a small town well steeped in its history of mining and a one time home of Ulysses S. Grant and well stocked with Antique homes that are open to the public on special occasions. This was one of those occasions and the whole town was out in force to help direct the tourists. As we all came out of one house and we were waiting for the few straglers to catch up, we met a volunteer fireman that was helping direct people.

Most of the people with me were young women students and every last one of them was utterly gorgeous! The volunteer fire"MAN" was quite taken by them and was tripping all over himself to meet them to attempt to cater to their needs. (I don't blame him... I was really enjoying escorting these pretty girls around myself!) Anyway, in an attempt to break the ice with them he asked where they were all from. His face was priceless as the girls, apparently not recognizing that he wanted to know their birth origin, in halting English and with lovely Oriental accents, they all named the city they were living in as exchange students; "Dubuque", "Cedar Rapids", "Dyersville", "Waterloo". When he turned tot me with such a wonderful "puzzled" look, I could not help myself. In my best faux South Texas drrrraaawwll, I said, "Wahl, Ah'm from Beijing".

The poor fella walked away, and one of the girls turned to me with a big smile and said, "I didn't know you were from China!". The humor of the situation just didn't translate well.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By David Leech on 24 Jan 2011 08:39 PM 
Thanks Zubi, 
So assuming that the kit price quoted is #1 - Raw Kit at $3,400, then #2 - Kit with pre-assembled crank is $3,669, the #3 - Kit with engine assembled is $4071 and the #4 - Ready to Run will be $4474. 
I wonder if Aster has made so many of each type, or will they 'custom make' your 'kit' for you? 
It would be hard to know how many of each to make i would think. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

David, those estimates might have been correct, but are no longer relevant. All but the raw kit are "sold out" as of today, best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW........................they went fast !


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Steve S. on 17 Feb 2011 06:56 AM 
WOW........................they went fast !

They sure did Steve, although the raw kits of the Shay are still available. But if you are considering Kiso rolling stock, today's news is that only 5 are left and all the additional log cars are gone. More luck you may have with the Kiso Baldwin as there are still 28 of these as of today. That should not last indefinitely long though... It looks like Aster narrow gauge fever is not getting any better;-), the Krauss engine should be available by the Golden Week (early May to the uninitiated) Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi. am new here in the forum, but the discussion about the Shay finally gave me the kick to join, since I am a proud owner of this new Shay Kit. I picked it up personally at Aster two weeks ago (as Zubi I am living in Tokyo) and now I assemble the parts as my limited time allows. For those who want to see photos about the parts and the progress of assembly, have a look on my report here: 

http://www.schienendampf.com/344872...-shay-oder-beginn-einer-neuen-liebe-t907.html 

Although it is written in German language I am sure that the photos are self explaining, otherwise, please ask me simply.
Aster had 40 RTR Shays and 100 kits, my kit is 62/140, seems, they sell very well. As Zubi mentioned already, a lot of work remains to "improve" the Shay, one of my first steps will be the replacement of the many + screws with small hex screws and nuts. 

@Zubi: As you see, meanwhile I converted into a live steamer.....owning now this Shay and a Regner G3/4 (yes I know, the latter has a brass boiler...) 

greetings from Tokyo, 

Andreas


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Hahaha, Andreas, great to hear from you again!! And congratulations on your 'conversion', never mind about the G3/4 brass boiler, just do not run it and never leave water in it. Best replace the boiler with a custom copper one of course, haha... What a great Shay photo documentary you made!! I am looking forward to the follow up. Many thanks and best wishes from Todai;-( today, Zubi


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Andreas, 
Welcome to MLS. 
At what point, and how, did you set the 'D' valves, especially on the middle cylinder. 
Was this done as you attach each cylinder? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Andreas, thanks for the link to your, "Work in progress". I look forward to following it. I saw the Shay at Diamondhead and thought it was awesome. Now, seeing your detailed pictures I realize that it is even better then I had thought. I wish I had the guts to try and tackle something like that, but......................... "A man has to know his limitations".


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

David,

I did the valve setting for the middle and the rear cylinder after mounting, witht he procedure according to the manual, which seems to be not overly complicated. The front cylinder valve setting has to be done after the middle cylinder. In my case, I need to remove the front cylinder again, because I forgot to attach the black sheet metal cover to the middle cylinder - it is attached together with the valve chest cover. Anyhow, removing a cylinder takes only a few minutes (4 screws)

Best,

Andreas

PS: New photos are available in the link mentioned before


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Zubi,

my Thusis runs well, I just fitted it with a Summerlands Chuffer, while I was back to Germany at the end of the year. See the video clip here, which was taken on a temp layout on the frozen lawn..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7KaaLmvfK0

greetings,

Andreas


----------

